# Muck Boots



## Muley Hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you guys have ever owned a pair of muck boots and what you thought of them.  It's time for me to get a new pair of hunting boots and wanted to get some opinions.


----------



## JKnieper (Nov 16, 2010)

Love mine. Super comfortable.  I have the Rangers. I think they are the least expensive pair they sell at BPS.  They are a little warm in hot weather but that is not a big issue for me. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## drb2k (Nov 16, 2010)

Very comfortable and warm.  Watch out though if you hunt in heavy brush.  The uppers on mine tore when it got snagged on a dead limb.


----------



## LowCountryDuck (Nov 16, 2010)

I love mine wear them to work at our farm all the time.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a pair of Woody Elites.  They are comfortable.  I also have 2 pairs of LaCrosse AlphaBurly Sport uninsulated rubber boots.  The LaCrosse boots are more comfortable to my feet.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 16, 2010)

I have the short ones that are really supposed to be for fishing.  I have extremely wide feet, and finding boots that fit is a real chore.

I really like the muck boots -- a lot of support, and very warm without making your feet sweat.  I have been pleasantly surprised at how warm they are considering the weight.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 16, 2010)

Excellent boots for the purpose. I wear the Field Blazer and they keep my feet surprisingly warm.

Not a boot you want to walk miles in rough terrain, but adequate for deer hunting.


----------



## 270 Sendero (Nov 16, 2010)

awesome boot


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 16, 2010)

They are heavy and cumbersome when climbing the tree with my climber...but they are warm and comfortable.

I prefer my Danner Pronghorns for warmer weather hunting (as they are snake proof/lighter and easier to maneuver around in), but for the cold mornings, the Mucks are awesome.


----------



## Muley Hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys for the info.  I believe I will give them a try.


----------



## green46 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have the Woody Max and I have no complaints.  Super warm, dry, and durable.  They slip a little when climbing steep terrain but I beleive any slip on boot will do this.  I love mine.


----------



## ADB (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a pair of mucks on the bottom of my yoder waders. This is by far the warmest, toughest, most comfortable combo i've ever worn to the woods. They last longer too. I coon and piggy hunt.
JMO.............


----------



## Bamafan4life (Mar 11, 2011)

There all good boots but the woodys and wetlands have the best grip by far. Thinking about buying a pair of leather lace ups for formal reasons(redneck in me I know) and the shoes


----------



## sandhillmike (Mar 28, 2011)

Mucks may be better, but I have a pair of Bogs that are great, and considerably cheaper.


----------



## doerun101 (May 15, 2011)

have woody max and woody armor for the snakes. Use the armors most of the year...Greattt boots.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 18, 2011)

I got mine on right now!


----------



## snookdoctor (May 18, 2011)

doerun101 said:


> have woody max and woody armor for the snakes. Use the armors most of the year...Greattt boots.



Look at the muck website. No longer do they have any mention of snake protection for the armor boots.


----------



## GSPKurt (May 18, 2011)

I have a pair- too warm for me for all but the coldest days in Florida. Otherwise I love them. Very comfortable.


----------



## Luke0927 (May 18, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> Look at the muck website. No longer do they have any mention of snake protection for the armor boots.



I have the armours I got last year and they came with the tag that they boot design passed the 5 bite (or something like that) that the snake boots are rated on....I also saw they changed the boot on their site.

http://www.muckbootsandshoes.com/boots-hunting-woody-armor-muck-boot-snake-stingray-boot-p-42.html


----------



## GA DAWG (May 18, 2011)

I'll never own another kind of rubber boot.. Unless they were to stop making them I've tried them all at sometime or another.. Mucks are head over heels better. To me anyhow.


----------



## snookdoctor (May 19, 2011)

Luke0927 said:


> I have the armours I got last year and they came with the tag that they boot design passed the 5 bite (or something like that) that the snake boots are rated on....I also saw they changed the boot on their site.
> 
> http://www.muckbootsandshoes.com/boots-hunting-woody-armor-muck-boot-snake-stingray-boot-p-42.html



Well, that site mentions snakes and stingrays.

It also has a disclaimer.." This product was tested by personnel from Clyde Peeling's Reptiland using widely accepted test methodology. The test is useful for general guideline purposes. Honeywell Safety Products L.L.C. cannot assume liability for injury resulting from the use of this product as protection from snakes."

The official muck site (http://www.muckbootcompany.com) still makes no mention of snake protection. You would think they would throw that fact out there if they believed it.

Guess it's better than a standard boot.


----------



## GAHUNTER13 (May 26, 2011)

I have the Muck Wetlands are they are great. I wear them all season.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (May 27, 2011)

This is the best way i know to put it. I have a pair and if i lost them today i would go out tomorrow and buy some more.


----------

